# The start of a new addiction!



## wrxracer519 (Sep 25, 2012)

So I have not touched a model car in years. I used to build them when I was a child during the summer. I did enjoy it but never really painted them. Just build and play with them. I do not have any to show though as moving over the years has taken its toll and I no longer have a lot of cars I once had.

Last week, I was in a Michael's Arts & Crafts store and looked at the models. I saw the '49 Mercury and I just had to build it. I finally opened it up Sunday and got to work. I finished everything Monday night after work. All the paint is stuff that I had already and the little stuff is painted with paint markers and Sharpies. It is a mix between the two options they give you to build. I did enjoy building again and it was nice to do little things on it for me. 

Hope you guys enjoy. Any tips and criticism is welcome. I am working on a '32 Ford 5 window Coupe now which I should have done tonight or tomorrow. Pics of that will follow. 





































My black and red Sharpie exhaust pipes!


----------



## wrxracer519 (Sep 25, 2012)

This is the '32 Ford kit that I am currently working on.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome back to the hobby! The Merc looks nice, especially for such a quick build!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey,, wrxracer519....Welcome to Hobbytalk, Andy....It's great to hear that you've made your way back to this crazy hobbie of our's.....And thank's for sharing the Pic's of Your Mercury....I like the Color choice, as well as the Stance,,,And Nice work using the Sharpies ...

Looking forward to seeing what you do with the '32 5w Coupe....


MOE


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

My son built that mercury, and I'm thinking about doing one myself, maybe dressing it out as a police cruiser.


----------



## wrxracer519 (Sep 25, 2012)

The Merc was a fun build. I say do it.

Here are some shots of the '32 Ford 5 Window Coupe. I had fun with this one also. Took me a little longer than the Merc though. It went together pretty well, no real issues with this. 
I tried something on the front grille and it did not come out as I planned. I will get to redoing it at some point, but for now, it is done. While not perfect, I did learn a few more things. Anyway, enjoy, and criticism welcome.

I took a ton of pics while building the '32, if you would like to see the album: http://s246.beta.photobucket.com/user/wrxracer519/library/Model Cars


----------



## wrxracer519 (Sep 25, 2012)

My next one is a '68 Dodge Charger. It may be a week or two to get this one done as work is going to busy and I am heading out to spend the day working on my real car 
Here is the box and a pic of the motors and body/chasis next to the Merc and Ford.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That old Ford looks really great. You did a fine job on it. Can't wait to see what you do with the Charger


----------

